# Where to buy metal stakes for windsocks?



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Am thinking that metal stakes will work better on the windsocks I am making. I am also going to grommet them. Anyone know any places where I can buy this stuff cheap? Went to Menards and home depot and all they had was steel stakes and they are expensive.

If not metal where can i find a supplier for wooden hardwood stakes?


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

call your local welding shop. They can point you in the right direction I just ordered some more 3/16" stainless in 12' lengths for 3.44 each


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ty - if your going with metal stakes steel is the only way to go. Aluminum bends way too easily.....
Dan - I sent you a p.m. :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

cool ill go with that then. Why does everyone on the net want aluminum?


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

A few reasons, they are lighter, they do not take much heat to loop the top end, and they take a lot less time to sharpen to a point.

Hope this helps


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

If you are heating alum up to bend it your anealing the alum you should be doing the bending without heat in a bender. If your stakes are bending a lot of times it is because you are heating them and with heat you make the alum softer. I cold bend all of my 1/4 alum stakes. Yes 1/4 I have taken a 20 inch stake with the end looped and pounded it in the frozen ground here in Sask with a sledge hammer last Feb. the loop on the end makes the stake very strong with the other end sharpened they go in the frozen ground .. Or you can go with regular steel and not paint them and then have rust markings all over you decoys. Or go with stainless wich is more expensive than alum here in Sask and heavier too. I know there are a lot of guys switching over to alum including Jim Jones he is running 3/16 alum. I went with 1/4 because it is easier to purchase... :beer: 
Bro


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Will regular steel work if it is painted, it was 1/3 the cost of stainless and less than half that of aluminum. I was also wondering what you guys do to keep the sock up on a metal stake, I was thinking of welding on a 3/16 i.d. washer and that rules out aluminum for my welding skills.


----------

